# New Traynor YBA 1 MOD1



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like Traynor have come up with a regular production model based on the limited edition that was out recently.
A few changes, such as more wattage choices, 2 inputs instead of 4 etc.
A friend and L&M employee let me know that they are pretty wicked. Might have to take a closer look!

http://traynoramps.com/guitar/limited_edition_yba/product/yba-1mod1/


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm definitely digging the look of this 30 watter.
















- - - Updated - - -

And yes I managed to give you a "like".


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm curious how it stacks up against the Limited edition.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hmm. That's not more wattage choices, it's slightly different though.
Tribute 40-20-10-5-2.5
Mod 40-20-5-1-0.5

I used my Tribute as my primary amp for several months, though I am not now. It's a decent enough amp, I was just always surprised that an amp labelled YBA-1 had almost no headroom.  I always intended to retube it with some old glass, but never got around to it....I don't really dig the amp's overdrive all that much, it's a little smoother and fine grained than I typically like.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm still undecided about the look of that slant 2x12. My brain wants to see it a bit wider. Too used to the 4x12 shape I think.

- - - Updated - - -



keto said:


> Hmm. That's not more wattage choices, it's slightly different though.
> Tribute 40-20-10-5-2.5
> Mod 40-20-5-1-0.5
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying the wattage. So, not much headroom, even at the 40 watt setting?


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Interesting.

30 watts seems a bit light for a pair of EL34 tubes. I wonder why the quoted power output is so low.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Greg - I agree, the Tribute model was rated 40W, and the lowest I can remember a pair of EL34's rated is 35W.

MrY - Well, I do play with humbuckers and generally play louder than 'bedroom' volumes. I haven't played it hardly at all with singles, I image it has enough for lots of guys. But even in the ch1 low input, by 2.5 on the dial it's not really clean clean. If you use the hotter ch1 high, there is essentially 0 headroom.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

30w isn't all that uncommon for EL34s. The Bad Cat Hot Cat & Kool Cat 30w run EL34s, for example. I'm sure there are plenty more. Depends on the architecture of the circuit.


----------



## Electric I (Feb 2, 2006)

Just bought the YBX 212. Now looking for a 30-50W head to sit atop. I am considering the MOD1 but since I like pedals in front of a relatively clean amp, reading about the lack of headroom is a concern. Will it stay clean enough to jam/bar gig with ?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electric I said:


> Just bought the YBX 212. Now looking for a 30-50W head to sit atop. I am considering the MOD1 but since I like pedals in front of a relatively clean amp, reading about the lack of headroom is a concern. Will it stay clean enough to jam/bar gig with ?


I found the answer to be 'no' with my Tribute and humbuckers. Even at 40W setting, there just isn't that much headroom - by 2 or 2.5 even on the low input, I was starting to crunch up on chords. Probably if you are playing a low output Strat, you could get away with it. Also somewhat depends how clean you need your clean to be - if you can stand some hair around the notes, go try one out. Otherwise, I'd say there are many better options.


----------



## Electric I (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> I found the answer to be 'no' with my Tribute and humbuckers. Even at 40W setting, there just isn't that much headroom - by 2 or 2.5 even on the low input, I was starting to crunch up on chords. Probably if you are playing a low output Strat, you could get away with it. Also somewhat depends how clean you need your clean to be - if you can stand some hair around the notes, go try one out. Otherwise, I'd say there are many better options.


Thanks for the insight, keto.

Not looking for pristine cleans & since I'll be running a hot signal signal into the amp maybe I can get away with backing down the vol. on the guitar. 

Any idea how the IronHorse compares ? What I really need to do is free up some time to check both out at my local L&M.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I am really tempted to pick one of these up during L+M's 0% financing sale, but wonder what their return policy is like. Does anyone know? There is no L+M around and I want to a/b it with my vintage YBA-1. I just don't want to end up spending $100 or more in "return fees" in the process.

TG


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I am really tempted to pick one of these up during L+M's 0% financing sale, but wonder what their return policy is like. Does anyone know? There is no L+M around and I want to a/b it with my vintage YBA-1. I just don't want to end up spending $100 or more in "return fees" in the process.
> 
> TG


30 days no questions asked returns. No fees.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

keto said:


> 30 days no questions asked returns. No fees.


Oh crap!

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

keto said:


> 30 days no questions asked returns. No fees.



I just read your post on TGP stating that your LE YBA-1 crapped out on you. What was the problem and how was it resolved? Did this explain the lack of headroom you experienced?

Part of the reason I am contemplating buying a Mod-1 is because I want something that sounds similar to my vintage head and is durable and reliable. I want to leave my tube rectified YBA-1 at home.

TG


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, I don't think I got a full and proper explanation. There was a strong burnt item smell when it crapped out. L&M told me it was just a tube but I don't believe that for a second. Something fried in there, a resistor or what I don't know. Anyways, it was returned in working order and at no charge to me, so I didn't press the issue.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm intrigued by this amp. I'm looking for a new head to give me some different tones from what I'm used to. I'm currently playing 90% of the time through a Vox AC4TV. I need something that is appropriate for home playing (i.e. bedroom volumes). I like this amp, and I wonder if it would be appropriate for bedroom volumes at the 2.5 watt setting. What do you guys think? Or is this just overkill if it's never really going to be taken out of the house?

Going to post a separate thread looking for thoughts on alternative home/practice heads.

--- D


----------



## rogerinpau (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Duster

I have owned this amp for a few weeks, and think that it is absolutely killer. As far as bedroom practice amp - yes it is way overkill. The 0.5 watt setting does sound good though...


----------



## rduval (Jul 16, 2010)

I picked up one today (have 30 days to return if I don't like). I've only played with it a bit but it seems pretty decent through a 1x12 Mesa Cabinet. My main amp is a Fender Blues Deluxe but I was looking for something separate, easier to carry (old guy = bad back). I never use the gain channel in the Deluxe and seldom use reverb as I prefer slap delay. I tend to agree that so far it doesn't seem to have a ton of headroom (at least not as much as the Deluxe at "clean" volumes).

Anybody have any suggestions instead of the YBA-1 Mod1 that might fit the bill?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Its nice seeing an amp come out like this that doesn't have a smattering of op-amps or digital reverbs through out an otherwise all tube circuit. I might have to roll down to L&M to rent one if they do.

P.S. Traynors website says this comes with hand selected tubes. What are these things coming with?


----------



## rduval (Jul 16, 2010)

dcole said:


> Its nice seeing an amp come out like this that doesn't have a smattering of op-amps or digital reverbs through out an otherwise all tube circuit. I might have to roll down to L&M to rent one if they do.
> 
> P.S. Traynors website says this comes with hand selected tubes. What are these things coming with?


I wonder if it was the limited edition that had the hand selected tubes?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Hand selected tubes doesn't really have to mean much. The only other way to "select" would be by robot. 
I doubt very much that there's a guy at Yorkville going through boxes of tubes with a tube tester! At most maybe the QC people tap the tubes to check for microphonics, I suppose that could mean "hand selected" as well.


----------



## rduval (Jul 16, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I doubt very much that there's a guy at Yorkville going through boxes of tubes with a tube tester!


They might on the 100 build anniversary edition, Its only 200 tubes. A lot of the tube stores do matching.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

It is quite possible the amp has lower headroom with hotter humbuckers. The amp is after all a tweed bassman type circuit. 
If you want more headroom swap V1 12ax7 out for a 12at7 or 12ay7. 

The "dirty" input channel runs its half 12ax7 at a lower voltage. The clean channel has a faster taper on the volume control. 
With very hot pickups you are definitely heading into Gordie Johnson "Herzog" territory 
Personally I would pair the amp with strats, teles and traditional gibson or cleaner vintage type pickups. 
The amp was intended to have a very wide sweet spot where you are into the tube "sound" right away and you can vary the patina of tones by adjusting your volume 
at the guitar... if you want La Grange you can get there and not get fired from the gig. 
Like a tweed amp the tribute adds the raw tube hair... 

If you want the Massive headroom of an original YBA-1 they are still plentiful on the used market. An exact reproduction of the original bass amp would have been a non starter at more than a grand retail. 
I have yba-1's Yba-1a's,4 hole 100 watt Marshalls, 50 watters, original 4x10 bassmans, and the Tribute fits nicely into that group in the 40 watt slot. 
All these amps use the same circuit, it simply scales up and down in power based on the different transformer sets and pre-amp voltages. 

I find the amp almost too powerful for pub gigs, but I normally use a pair of YGM-3's 
I keep bugging them to make a 2x6v6 combo version ... less headroom = less hearing loss. 
They could Just as easily use a pair of kt88's and make it 60 or 75 watts, but I suspect there would be few buyers at those power levels. 

P


----------



## barfoden (Apr 16, 2014)

Regarding power output I would say that the 40W output is probably with a little distortion.. It could as high as 10% in a musical amplifier..

The main difference between this amp and the marshall plexi amps and in many of the clones is in the power rail.. 
Where the Marshall would have a low resistance choke between the plate and screen the traynor YBA1 MOD1 or the tribute model have a 8.2K 5W resistor between the plate and screen.. That is a high value and sets the idle screen voltage (352V) much lower than the plate voltage (417V). 

My amp (a Laney LC50) and a carvin X3 saves the cost of a choke with a small value resistor (270r - 390r) but increases the filtering on the screen stage with a 100µf filter cap to prevent AC ripple as a small value resistor does very little to prevent AC ripple. 

The thing with the large value (8.2K) is that when the grid biased amp will draw more current from the power supply when power is demanded the voltage drop over the 8.2K resistor will increase.. If the screen voltage drops too much the overall output of the amp will decrease. 
The screen will probably draw around 4mA pr screen at idle when no signal is amplified.. When you play with the volume up pretty loud the screen current could easily double and you would get twice the voltage drop over the resistor (130V) resulting in a screen voltage of 287V. 

Another thing to mention is Traynor bias recommendation. This idle bias recommended on this amp is 45mV = 45mA pr tube of total cathode current (1 ohm cathode resistor to ground). The other EL34 40W traynor is the ironhorse head. That amp has a choke instead of a high value resistor for a higher screen voltage. Both amps run the plates at ~410V. The recommended bias setting for that amp is also 45mA total cathode current pr tube. That is hot especially if your EL34 tube is a tube that do not draw a lot of screen current as the 45mA number is with screen current included.. Some EL34 draw a lot of screen current so the plate current at idle might be 85% of the total cathode current which gives a plate current of ~ 38mA. Multiplied with the plate voltage you get an idle plate dissipation of 15.85W or 63.4% of max dissipation. Which is ok, but if the screen current is low such as 6% you get a 17.64W or 70.5% whch might be a bit too high for that tube. 

One guy tried a bunch of different matched EL34 tube sets in his Traynor Ironhorse. And for all the sets he found that a total cathode current of 35-37mA pr tube was much more pleasing. Here is his words.

"The amp is clearer, more articulate, more balanced, just altogether "better" when adjusted to the cooler bias setting. 
Just to make sure nothing psychosomatic was at work, I raised the bias back up to the recommended 45mV per tube with a couple of different tube sets. Congested, lack of clarity, "tight", harsh, etc. are adjectives that popped to mind. It appears that the bias was the key".

This could be due to having the idle plate dissipation at 70% combined with a too low output impedance for that 410V plate voltage and high idle dissipation. Also due to the high screen voltage and little resistance (choke) the screens could be drawing way too much current on transients. 
The Traynor YBA1 with its 8.2K/10µf screen filter setup might run better with the 45mA total cathode current as the greater resistance acts like a current limiting device keeping the screens happy.. 

The Traynor YCV50 which has the same 410V plate and screen choke as the Traynor Ironhorse has a 37.5mA total cathode current draw at idle on each tube. That is much cooler than the 45mA total cathode current of the Ironhorse or YBA1

I kind of have the same experience as the dude above. In my Laney LC50 with a pair of EL34 and a low resistance (270r) screen dropper the coldest I can bias my TAD EL34B-STR tubes (-36.4V) are ~ 40mA plate dissipation (not cathode current as I get my number from the voltage drop over the output transformer) at 410V or 16.4W (66% of max dissipation) and the amps sounds a bit congested with a lack of clarity expected from a pair of grid biased EL34 tubes. Also the amp seems a bit noisy at idle which makes sense as more current is pulled through the amp and the screens are only filtered through a 270r resistor.. The amp gets hot after one hour of use and the bass starts to get a bit flubby after 1.5 hours of plays..

I think for most grid biased EL34 amps in a combo/head with tubes hanging down an idle dissipation of 55% will probably be punchier, clearer and less noisy than going for the 70% which is Weber stated idle plate dissipation for a grid biased class AB amp. Try to bias your amp between that range (50-70%) and see what sounds best.. Mullards EL34 datasheet calls for a 50% bias at 400V plate/screen with a 3.5K OT. Using the same 3.5K OT Marshall often run the plates at 465V which is a very aggressive loadline and the screens are high strung which is why you see large 5W 1K resistors on the screen. A HIwatt DR103 with the same OT impedance and similar plate/screen voltage (465V) would have a shared 10W 470r unbypassed screen resistor which is effectively 1.9K on each screen. Your amp might be a little less dynamic(more compressed with a ~ 2K screen resistor on each EL34 instead of a 1K but you can crank the amp up loud without having your screens burning up when running close to 500V..


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

barfoden said:


> I kind of have the same experience as the dude above. In my Laney LC50 with a pair of EL34 and a low resistance (270r) screen dropper the *coldest* I can bias my TAD EL34B-STR tubes (-36.4V) are ~ 40mA plate dissipation (not cathode current as I get my number from the voltage drop over the output transformer) at 410V or 16.4W (66% of max dissipation) and the amps sounds a bit congested with a lack of clarity expected from a pair of grid biased EL34 tubes. Also the amp seems a bit noisy at idle which makes sense as more current is pulled through the amp and the screens are only filtered through a 270r resistor.. The amp gets hot after one hour of use and the bass starts to get a bit flubby after 1.5 hours of plays..


I think you meant hottest where you said coldest about your Laney?
Great post, thanks for the info!


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

Ne eeee cro post, however…

lots of good info here.

I’ve owned this amp and cab duo for a few years now and love it. It’s in my rehearsal studio and I don’t use it much for gigs. I can attenuate it for our pub gigs but it’s too much for that. I use my Crate Club 1512. Another good “British” amp.









I rehearse using the 10 watt setting on the built in attenuator. Channel 1, with the 2nd volume pulled. That gives it a low input/master volume control. I just work the master to create saturation for slide or rolled back for rhythm stuff. 10 watts gives me lots of room on my guitar volume for dynamics and keeps up with the drummer. No foot switch. Sometimes I push in the master volume to use the clean, non-master volume of channel 1; creamy el34 stuff.

I started out on a Univox SS combo (remember those?!?), gigged a Fender silver-face twin through the Eighties and nineties, have a fender deluxe that my other guitar player uses now, and searched out this yba-1 mod thing. Bought the cab a couple of years later to complete the set.

The cab is great. Looks good, has British celestion v30’s inside, and the slant cab keeps me honest by informing me. Too many speaker cabs blow past your legs straight at the bass player. The up-slant informs my ears.

I don’t use a lot of pedals, I really want to be Duane Allman. With this amp I can get those sounds. You know when you’re jamming along and it’s your turn to step out; you roll up the volume and hit the note, and it sounds like it could be a bassman or Marshall from 1970. 
I’m sure there’s other amps that do this too, maybe better, I don’t know. There’s lots for me to work with here, haven’t found the bottom yet.

I haven’t had trouble with headroom ( see previous reviews ), I’m looking for a “hairy” sound but I like to clean up nice. Sometimes my old MXR Distortion +, or my Ibanez Fuzz Wah. There’s no FX in/out.

I’m experimenting with the bass and mid expander controls to dial my sound in. 

i’m very happy with this amp/cab combo. Maybe we’ll get some festival action this summer where I can wind it out. Here’s hoping.


----------

